# PICKLE FORK SHOOTER BY SUFFOLK SLINGSHOTS



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Introducing the new SSPFS Pickle Fork Shooter from SUFFOLK SLINGSHOTS

Several people commented on the lack of a pfs in my range so here it is.

Made from 18mm birch multiplex...tried 9mm but did n't like it...too thin for me so will be sticking with 18mm.

Will be introduced shortly and will come with Theraband Gold not this purple stuff I am testing.

Hope you like it,Tim.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

Looks Great! I'm planing on trying my first pfs tomorrow!

Brian


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

@sharpshooter2 just for you....thought you may be amused by this!


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

ahahahah


----------

